# Sergeant William Biggs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant William Biggs 
*Kirkwood Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 7, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Sergeant William Biggs and Officer Tom Ballman were shot and killed when a suspect opened fire at a Kirkwood city council meeting. The man had held a grudge against the city council for several years and had filed several lawsuits against the city.

The suspect approached Sergeant Biggs across the street from the city hall and asked him what time the meeting started, then pulled out a handgun and shot fatally shot him in the head. The man then took Sergeant Biggs' service weapon and walked across the street into the city hall.

When he entered the council chambers he approached Officer Ballman, who was sitting in the front of the room, and also fatally shot him in the head. The man then opened fire on the other occupants of the room, killing two council members and the director of public works before being shot and killed by two other officers.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Police Officer Tom Ballman
Kirkwood Police Department, MO
EOW: Thursday, February 7, 2008
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Kirkwood Police Department
131 W Madison Avenue
Kirkwood, MO 63122

Phone: (314) 822-5858

_*Please contact the Kirkwood Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

May God bless you


----------

